# Solved: Upgrading to windows 10



## CanAm (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all,
I got the window icon on my desktop taskbar to reserve Windows 10 recently. It says Windows 10 can run on my PC, but it also says there might be an issue with my Terminal Server Keyboard Driver and my Terminal Server Mouse Driver.

This sounds like a mixed message to me. Should I download it or not?

Is this a big problem? Do I need the Terminal Server Keyboard and Mouse Drivers? If yes, how do I make them compatible with Windows 10 before the release date? I read somewhere that I should contact the manufaturer of my desktop. I did that, but there has been no reply to date.

I am currently using a:
COMPAQ PRESARIO CQ2014 DESKTOP PC
AMD DUAL-CORE PROCESSOR E-300
RAM: 3 GB / GO DDR 3
HARD DRIVE:	500 GB / GO
GRAPHICS: AMD RADEON HD 6310
OPTICAL :SUPERMULTI DVD BURNER
SYSTEM: WINDOWS 7

I am also using the keyboard and mouse that came with my desktop. My wireless modem is from AT&T and my family has 2 Laptops, 2 iPhones and an iPad. I also use an HP Android tablet when I am not at my desktop.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

basically you are going to have to wait for the install to see if there will actually be any issues. There is really nothing you can do in the meantime to make sure things are compatible prior to launch. Things at this time for win10 is still constantly changing and different hardware manufacturers will have to create updated drivers. some most likely will wait until the currently testing phase is completed. Just to note, as with any other os upgrades, though microsoft may say things are okay, you still need to check with the computer manufacturer to see if there are any win10 drivers for your specific computer model.


----------



## CanAm (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi renegade600!
Thank you for the post and the advice! 
After I posted my original message I was starting to shut down for the day when I actually got a reply call from HP saying they had assigned me a case number and that they would be assisting me! The person said HP was working on driver updates for the new Windows 10, and that they were hopefull that they would be ready in time. If not, then shortly afterwards. We exchanged contact information and she sent me an Email to confirm.
So, today I Emailed her some questions similar to the ones I posted here, and I am looking forward to working with her to help with my upgrade to Windows 10 after it comes out. I will also be marking this thread as solved.
Thanks again for your help!


----------

